# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Guitar Hero strum bar not working...

## Bearsy

So I put in Guitar Hero II and was rocking out for a while, let my sisters play for a while and then I'm playing Every Time I Die "The New Black" on hard and I played the whole thing through.

Then I put the controller down to piss and my sister yells at me, "what did you do to the controller?!"

Turns out the strum bar doesn't work anymore.  :Sad: 

How do I fix this?

First time I play GHII in months and it breaks.

----------


## AirRick101

Possibly one of the most addictive rhythm games ever known to man, and nobody bothers to help!?

Lol, I don't know how to fix this, but I just felt bad seeing that nobody's replied to this.

Well, it's been about two weeks since you posted this.  Problem persisting?  It's about time to get Guitar Hero III. (if you don't have it already) w/ the new guitar controller, of course.

----------


## slash112

ye GH3 is good, but 4 looks amazin, im so gettin it,  i might get the drums aswell.

i have no idea how to fix it, because i dont know how it broke.

----------

